# Tecumseh 5hp carb set-up



## dhoyt714 (Jul 11, 2015)

Hi all,

Its that time of year again and I'am trying to get my inherited 5hp Tecumseh dialed in for winter. Everything seems great on the machine except I can't seem to get the governor and the throttle dialed in correctly. They have never been right since I got the machine and not really sure where to begin. It had been running fine, except today it over-reved and started spitting out oil out of the breather valve. I shut it down immediately and there seems to be no damage, so this is something I definitely need to address. Everyone here has been such a great resource in the past, so any help or direction would be appreciated.

Dustin


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Your linkages are in the right spots in the pics. Don't know if they are on the throttle lever. Your idle speed screw should not be tightened all the way in, (picture number one, screw hammered down against it's spring). That solid linkage is normally straight from gov to butterfly, not a bend in the middle as yours is. The governor is being forced toward the bucket in you pic by the idle screw being tightened to max. Back that out until the gov lever straightens up closer to the carb intake manifold.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

It looks like they changed the hole on the governor link to "adjust" for something anyway...... the top one is probably the correct one, once you get the carb cleaned up and working. I would drop the bowl and look/clean all orifaces and jets, and make sure it's good and the float is level and working. Then try adjusting things out.


----------



## dhoyt714 (Jul 11, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. I will have to look at try to re-set the linkage when I get home. I probably would be better off getting a new one, as this one is pretty beat. Thanks again!

Dustin


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

Also make sure the governor gear is working, they are nylon and will crack with age. When running it should try to pull back against spring tension.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

The rod should be in the top left hole on the governor lever.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Motor City, you can click ahead to the 4:05 mark and see the linkage again in the same hole as the previous video.[/quote]I got my hands on an older(no idea how old) craftsman smaller unit (22'') for free. The model number is 536 886531 5 hp. I didn't run when I got it but after a half hour and some new gas all it runs and all the functions seem to work.
[/quote] Dustin,is your throttle butterfly free to move as in this video?


----------



## dhoyt714 (Jul 11, 2015)

I tried the suggestions in the video and I think that I have it set-up better. At least it looks and feels better. The governor to me still feels like it is pushed to far to the left, but the position that it is in is the only one that feels right. Thanks again!

Dustin


----------

